# How to powder coat wire spoke wheels?



## CounterReset (Sep 12, 2010)

I am looking at buying a set of 20" wire spoke wheels, but the spokes are rusty. My brother has a powder coating setup so I can get them done at cost. I have been looking all over the internet and on the forum for how to go about powder coating spokes with no luck. Knowing that the oven is going to get to over 400 degrees I am assuming that I would have to delace the spokes. On 150 spoke wheels is disassembly and reassembly difficult? what is the process? do I even need to do it or would it be better to just mask off the parts I don't want sprayed? anyone with any experience on this? 

Also, on more of a style note. What's your opinion on the center hub: keep it chrome and just do the spokes? or do the hub to match?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

if you want the whole thing powder coated i know the heat ruins the seal on the spokes so youll have to reseal them.

go in the paint body topic and find the powdercoating topic. Those guys know what kind of tape to use if you want to tape things off and they will tell you how to use candys or other colors.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Unless you know how to re-true the spokes during assembly I WOULD NOT disassemble them. 

As far as coating them you can coat them fully assembled but you will just have to reseal them after coating. Tape them off with high temp tape coat, reseal and your done. 

But in all reality your best bet would be to buy a set already done. Especially if they are already rusted.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

do not dissasemnle, in your case it would be easier to do the whole wheel

if you do not want the whole wheel done you can tape off the chrome you want to keep. with heat resistant tape...


----------



## CounterReset (Sep 12, 2010)

Got it. Disassembly is out, but as far as heat concerns. What effects will baking the powder have on a wire spoke wheel? I talked to a local motorsports shop and they told me it would be next to impossible to get a good reseal. :/


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CounterReset_@Sep 13 2010, 01:10 PM~18555008
> *Got it. Disassembly is out, but as far as heat concerns. What effects will baking the powder have on a wire spoke wheel? I talked to a local motorsports shop and they told me it would be next to impossible to get a good reseal. :/
> *


You can do it assuming you have a large enough electric oven. the heat won't effect anything but the seal which u should remove beforehand anyways. I say go for it and don't deal with that motorsports shop due to their lack of knowledge on something they should definately know about.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CounterReset_@Sep 13 2010, 11:10 AM~18555008
> *Got it. Disassembly is out, but as far as heat concerns. What effects will baking the powder have on a wire spoke wheel? I talked to a local motorsports shop and they told me it would be next to impossible to get a good reseal. :/
> *


Do a search on this forum...I know for a fact there was a topic about resealing wires. It is very simple, just takes a little patients. You are also going to have to spend some time prepping the wheels really good. If you are taping off some of the chrome so it doesn't get coated everything else you are going to PC needs to be prepped because the powder won't secure to chrome very well.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

In fact for good measures here is the thread to resealing them:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5281&hl=sealing


----------



## ladut (Mar 12, 2009)

I had mine done and they forgot to seal them. Therefore I had a leak. now im removing the seal by hand and will have to clean with a wire wheel brush then reseal with a heat resistant sealant.


----------

